# Babywearing in Cold Weather



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

The temps are dropping here, and I have a question for you veteran babywearers--what do you do to keep your little one warm when you're outside? I walk my dog every evening, and I'm trying to figure out what the best method would be to keep la bambina warm.

I'm of two minds right now. One would be to put her in a bunting outfit over her regular clothes, like this one, although her hands would still need to have something on them to keep them warm, since they're like icicles.

The other option would be something that went over the carrier itself, like this.

I've been carrying her mostly in my hotsling on walks (I've putting her in warm clothes then partly closing my fleece jacket around her, with a small blanket tucked in top--this will work for now, but not as it gets even colder), but could transition to the pikkolo if it makes keeping her warm easier.

Any thoughts/suggestions/recommendations?

Gracias!


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

In my pikkolo I use my catbird baby fleece cover...it snaps onto any SSC, really. In my sling, I've used her carseat poncho and I zip it open from the bottom up to make it all work. A big coat closed up around the carrier works for a lot of people, and then there are special bw coats/vest/jackets like the Mcoat, Suse's Kindercoat, Peekaru vest, etc. as well as some really nice looking ones on etsy. Good luck and stay warm!


----------



## Oliver's Mama (Jun 28, 2008)

Old Navy sells buntings that are two layers of fleece as opposed to the one layer of the carter's one you linked, though it's still not bulky, and it has flip-over mittens. Twelve bucks!
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=771648012
That's what I plan to use with my SSC. I really don't have the budget to buy one of the babywearer coats or an extra large coat, considering I would likely only need it for this one winter.


----------



## lemonapple (Aug 19, 2008)

How old is babe?

My lo was born in freezing temps, and right from the get-go, he went in a fleecy, sleep-play zip up suite in the Slingling with a wool hat, and a wool blanket stuffed into all the rest of the sling. He was always crazy warm when we would finally unbundle...

When lo was more like a year, we were using the Ergo, and I would do something similar, fleece pants, a fleece or wool sweater/jumper, wool hat, and wool socks pulled over the pant bottoms so that no cold air circulated up his legs. I would tuck his hands in front of him (he sat facing me) so that they were against my own wool or fleece jacket and we were good to go.

Your own body generates more heat for them than I think we realize. In both instances, my son was always sweaty when we were able to unbundle!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

My goal is to have a system that's as easy as possible, since a) she can be a bit of a challenging baby, and b) my husband takes the morning walk w/ dog and baby, so I'd like it to be simple for him when he's foggy-brained in the morning.

Both solutions still seem appealing--I think I'll start by checking out the Old Navy outfit at the store first, since it's the least expensive solution (and is super cute!)

Oliver's Mama--Thanks for the Old Navy link! I should have thought to look there...blame new mama brain!

lemonapple--she's 2 months now, so will be anywhere from 2-6 months during the coldest time here. (You're so right about just how much warmth our own bodies generate for these little guys!)

bwaybaby--Thanks for all the great info! Super helpful!


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

For both the first and second winters (DS was born in January), I wore him upright facing me in a Moby *under* the A-line button front coat I bought for pregnancy. He fit perfectly with just his little head sticking out the top if I left the top button unbuttoned. I dressed him in just regular clothes, the same weight that I was wearing, and depending on how cold it was, he wore a hat. I cleaned many a stall in freezing temps with this setup, and DS was typically overwarm rather than too chilly.

Good luck finding a solution that works for you!

(Coldness caveat: we currently live in Maine, but also made winter visits home to the UP of Michigan. I would suspect this would be workable for NY)


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I always dressed the kiddo normally, and then put a layer over both of us. I bought a fleece jacket one size too big. So, I'd have her in regular clothes, with babylegs down over her heels and up over her knees to keep any gaps in her pants covered, a fleece jacket on her, preferably with a hood so there was no gap at the nape of her neck, maybe a super light hat and some mittens, then the bigger fleece zipped up over both of us so just the top of her head was peeking out. I did this for both front and back carries in a Moby knockoff and a Beco (she was born in late June, we live in upstate NY so she was 6-ish to 10-ish months in the coldest weather). It was very uncomplicated; it might not have been a real pretty look, but I didn't really care.







And I think, if she's in a mid weight fleece with another mid weight fleece over her, she's going to be plenty warm in NY unless you're out for an hour in 0-degree weather. Body heat really is an amazing thing, and with all the air trapped between you and the jackets as insulation it should be fine. That way you and yoru DH would each only have to buy a good fleece in a size too big for you, nothing fancy or super expensive.

If we were going to be out for an hour playing in the snow when older DS was out, I'd just put her in her snowsuit and then put the fleece over both of us, and she was fine. And holy crap was I warm, too - but I tend to always be warm anyway and rarely wear anything heavier than a fleece all winter.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

I have a wrap sweater with a belt that I put on over the moby and then wrap the fronts around Jude and tie. I'm in Utah so it gets pretty cold here. I would wear that sweater last winter to walk to church (1 block away) or our friend's house (3 blocks away) and if it was snowing I'd just get one of his flannel blankets and put it over him and wedge the corners into the belt to keep it in place.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a monkey pocket, and it has worked really well for us. It's quite warm, so I can dress babe normally, and just put the cover over him. When we go back inside, I only need to take the cover off, and not have to fuss with taking off a jacket/bunting of him. This is especially nice for when he falls asleep on our walks, since it makes it easier to lay him down.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone, for your replies! You've given me so many great ideas for outdoor options!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ABO Mama* 
I have a monkey pocket, and it has worked really well for us. It's quite warm, so I can dress babe normally, and just put the cover over him. When we go back inside, I only need to take the cover off, and not have to fuss with taking off a jacket/bunting of him. This is especially nice for when he falls asleep on our walks, since it makes it easier to lay him down.

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of carrier do you use with the monkey pocket?


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I recently bought this: http://www.thekoreanbaby.com/category/baby-carriers/ "I-Phyeonhae reversible 2 way cape" and it works really well. It goes on over the baby quickly and easily (wrap and mei tai and ergo) and is very warm and soft.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laurski* 
If you don't mind me asking, what kind of carrier do you use with the monkey pocket?

Lets see, I've used it with a beco, yamo, chunei, scootababy, ring sling (maya), and a wham mei tai. I don't think I've wrapped with it yet, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. It works equally well for front and back carries.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a winter baby in a cold climate last year:

We wore him in a stretchy wrap, over our clothes but under our coats. He fit under a regular coat for a surprisingly long time, and when it got too snug I started to wear either bigger men's coats that were kicking around the house, or a stretchy fleece I got on sale at LL Bean. I was really worried about keeping him warm in advance, but between my body heat and his, as long as we were both dressed in decent layers, with the wrap's material and the coat over us, I never felt worried that he was too cold.


----------



## HipHip (Oct 28, 2009)

I remember always being cold as a kid, so I try to make sure my DD (4 months) is always warm. It's November now and we walk 4 miles a day with DD bundled in a Patagonia fleece bodysuit, with a wool balaclava hood. LL Bean makes thermals that are in the $30 range for infants, as well.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

All last winter I wore my daughter in a Moby or Beco and zipped my maternity coat around her. Sometimes I'd put a blanket between her and my coat then fasten the coat which held the blanket in place which not only kept her warmer but allowed me to be able to flip up the blanket to cover her head. We spent a lot of time outdoors.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I also live where it is cold.

For my first BW winter, DD was still small so I would wrap her on my front and zip my big down coat over both of us. The next winter I made a BW coat so I could wear her on my back. I had a vintage wool coat that i cut a slit in the back of and added some gussets. I also bought an Amauti.

This winter we will use the Amauti and BW coat with DS. For quick trips into a store etc I tend to use a ring sling on top of my coat but for longer walks I definitely use a coat of some sort.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

Dd was born in the winter and I did fleece sleeper and wool hat (with cotton clothes underneath) and then I bought an inexpensive mens coat that was big enough to fit over us, I used that coat for 2 winters and could probably get away with it this year, but I now have an amauti.


----------



## HeidiMcD (Apr 20, 2008)

This is not an inexpensive option, but it's a coat that is 3 coats in 1 because you use it for maternity or babywearing, and it would last you years and years. I fit my two year old in a mei tai in mine last year and am going to try to fit my 3 year old into it this winter!

http://www.evymama.ca/catalog/item/6463681/6309634.htm


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I invested in a Suse Kinder coat and love it. I can wear a front or back carrier with it. It's super warm in very cold weather. I've often worn it on long walks in the winter and both me and baby have stayed warm. In the spring I can take the fleece liner out and just wear that or the shell. It was so nice that I bought a second one so DH could also wear our kids comfortable in the winter.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

I like to dress us both in 2-4 layers, depending on the weather, give her a hat, then put her on my back in a multilayer wrap carry. Then I take my shawl and tie it around us, kind of like wearing a bathtowel, only knotting it instead of twisting it. The shawl makes a beautiful difference and isn't too bulky. If she's on my front, I just wear a big coat.


----------



## ButtonGirl (Dec 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rad*
> 
> I invested in a Suse Kinder coat and love it. I can wear a front or back carrier with it. It's super warm in very cold weather. I've often worn it on long walks in the winter and both me and baby have stayed warm. In the spring I can take the fleece liner out and just wear that or the shell. It was so nice that I bought a second one so DH could also wear our kids comfortable in the winter.


I had never heard of that coat - thank you for sharing! Have been really interested in the MCoat but just doesn't fit my budget - this one seems much more affordable!


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

I always just put the baby in a snowsuit in the sling over my own coat.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

For safety sake baby should be worn to your body then outer wear worn over you and baby.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

What's the safety risk of having the carrier over the mother's coat?


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Exposure, this is esspecially important for babies under 4 months of age.

The surfaces of many winter clothes are designed to be puffy creating suffocation concerns. Many styles of winter outerwear have slippery finishes, that can cause carriers to slip creating positioning issues and possible dangers to baby.

Most carriers (ring slings, wraps, Asian styles) you develop the carrier, as it relates to the wearers body and that of the wearie. Outer wear interferes with proper tying, tightening of these style carriers.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, ok, I see what you are saying. I always choose my coat and the baby's snowsuit carefully and test the carrier with it to make sure it works. I can imagine certain carriers being hazardous, especially with those bulky and stiff suits many babies wear.


----------



## HannahW (Jan 22, 2011)

When I wear my dd outside in the cold, I use my hubby's coat (I wear a L-XL in women's and he wears a XXL in men's). Then, dd wears a hat and I use a scarf/blanky to go in between the two of us (plus she wear a sweater if it is just bitter). We are quite warm and comfy.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

nm


----------



## lizajane7 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am pregnant with my second babe right now and ended up having to buy a maternity coat this time around. I live in Maine and will be pregnant through the coldest parts of the winter, but I'm planning to keep using my maternity coat for babywearing once our son arrives. It's definitely roomy enough to wear a carrier underneath.


----------



## milly5 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a "sleepy wrap" and its a heavy jersey - it probably isn't warm enough for the cold weather your are talking about, but it is warm enough for our winters. I have the opposite problem, trying to find a wrap that is good for hot weather as I find both bub and I get too hot for wearing in our Australian summer!


----------



## nm7300 (Jan 4, 2011)

I had been contemplating buying a Peekaru to go over our Ergo, but didn't want to shell out $80---so I recently happened upon a really cheap alternative: my husband's size-XL zip-up, hooded sweatshirt from Target. It fits perfectly over the baby in his carrier & keeps us both warm. I put my coat on over top of the sweatshirt (the sleeves are a little tight, but it still works.) Not the chicest-looking option, but it gets the job done!


----------



## sodagirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Where can you get an Amauti? It looks perfect for my -30 and below walks!


----------



## SweetSoucy (Jan 12, 2011)

We have several carriers (Ergo, Moby, Bjorn, Sling, Handmade Hip Carrier) I usually go with the Moby Wrap, it's comfy for both of us. I dress my 7 month old daughter in a long sleeved onsie, socks then an outfit with long sleeves and feet attached. Then she gets her fleece suit and a hat and the suit has an attached hood that I put up too, this helps keep her neck warm. The suit has built in hand covers that flip over her hands to keep them inside the sleeves. Then into the moby she goes. I usually wear a sweater and a sweatshirt or jacket over us both. She stays nice and warm up against me and i can pull the moby around her to shield her face even more. I like the moby best because it covers her best out of all the carriers and her hands are right under my arms which keeps them extra warm.

She has always hated the car seat so we never bring her in stores in it we just take her out and I carry her in the moby for our grocery shopping too! She usually falls asleep when we are almost done shopping. This is an old picture from the fall but this is her fleece suit. It's an old model from Patagonia, I like it because the front panel zips up on both sides. Making it easy to get her into it, and unzip and pull down for while we are in a store, but keeping her legs inside. The legs also unzip and zip together so it can be more like a sack which is good for when they are tiny or not in a carrier. It's a hand-me-down and has gone thru 5 of her cousins and is still in great shape! We love it!


----------



## SweetSoucy (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.amautibaby.com/b/Home.html

I've never heard of these until now, they look really great! I would check ebay if I were you and you may be able to get a used one cheaper. Good Luck!


----------



## SweetSoucy (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## mommybaker (Jan 18, 2011)

I usually didn't bundle my daughter up too much. I would walk my dog in very cold weather, but just wrap her to myself, and cover us both with a coat and a small blanket over her head to keep the wind out if it was that cold. If you are warm, your baby will be warm. It is important not to over heat the baby. I wore my husbands coat or my dad's old coat, worked like a charm.


----------



## Piratelady2525 (Jan 18, 2011)

I totally agree that there is no use for a jacket for a baby most of the time! My son is 10 months, and all the jackets we found for him were bulky and had to be taken off to buckle the car seat anyway. I dress him in layers, and when wearing him outside use a moby wrap and then I have a super soft and warm alpaca wrap that is big enough to go around both of us. It is warmer than any coat I've ever had! Completely keeps the wind out. And, it was made by a local woman who raises alpacas, so I feel super eco-friendly when we wear it!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Amauti's are hard to get as they fall under intellectual property rights.

http://www.amautibaby.com/amauti_pattern.html
http://www.pauktuutit.ca/pdf/publica...t/Amauti_e.pdf
http://www.wipo.int/tk/en/igc/ngo/wssd_amauti.pdf

They are awesome however!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetSoucy*
> 
> http://www.amautibaby.com/b/Home.html
> 
> I've never heard of these until now, they look really great! I would check ebay if I were you and you may be able to get a used one cheaper. Good Luck!


----------



## AllisaMil (Feb 4, 2011)

I put a pair of leggings and a sweater under her pants and jacket and warm socks. I usually get the leggings online and my favorites are from this website www.sockoes.com comfortable, warm and cute, the price is not bad at all.


----------

